# Florida local breeders



## kermit.100 (Oct 1, 2009)

I live in St Petersburg Fl. Are there any local African Cichlid Breeders in the area? I would love to stock my tank with locally raised fish. Plus, I would rather support the small guy. I am doing an all male peacock tank.

Thanks folks and Happy Halloween.


----------



## LarryS (Jul 28, 2004)

The only breeder/importer I know of is a guy out in Brandon. He runs the website CichlidStore.com. You can make an appointment with him to see his place. He sells mostly F1s. But I have heard that he maybe getting out of Malawi cichlids. Give him a call. He does have nice fish.

There is Living Color Tropical Fish in Pinellas Park. He specializes in African Cichlids. He does some breeding of his own. Otherwise, he gets his fish mostly from the fish farms locally and from a few customers that do some breeding.

You could also check out the Tampa Bay Aquarium Society (www.tbas1.com). They have monthly meetings and some members do breed their fish.


----------

